# Torked



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 20, 2009)

picked up this guy today


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 20, 2009)

did you quit shaking kids down,
for their milk money.. and started
taking their bike instead ?
do you have that bmx fever ?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 21, 2009)

The Bmx's are finding me.  I put this one on Ebay right after we got it.  I didn't want to get too attached to it like I did with the Kuwahara.


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 21, 2009)

yes,i understand about the
getting attached. thats why i have 
a crap load of bicycles now. cause,
i got attached too easy. after being
gone for a few months. i'm getting 
to the point now.. the majority of them 
are leaving here. william is gonna bring
a truck & trailer. i'll send him baqck
loaded down. no bmx tho , if i had
any, i could sell them fast . the guys
around here that ride bmx bragg about
those haro cycles. i'm too fat for
bmx riding. i do ride a mountain bike.
hope you sell it man. later,t.a.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 23, 2009)

Just in case...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120471935152&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 26, 2009)

Bump

How exciting is this?  Will it make the reserve????:eek:


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 26, 2009)

Lowered the reserve


----------

